# How do you get good pictures of your mice?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I just got a new camera, so photographing the girls has gotten easier, but it's still not easy. Out of about 100 pictures I took last night these were the only ones that turned out.














































They kind of turned out. But, how do you all get the nice full body side shots?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I tend to just chase them round my bed with the camera :lol: continuously snapping until you get one that looks good. I also plonk poor mousie on my window sill, which is white and has good light, when they sit in the corner I just get closer with my camera using the close up settings (forgot what its called) though I always make sure that if they want out of the corner I move- however they mostly just want to climb on the camera :roll: , good luck


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

I like to put them on top of something relatively small, like the base of a cup, after holding them for a bit. They generally like to just look right at me like "what do you think you're doing?" and that tends to make cute photos. Also, if they're calm, putting them on some fabric that the opposite of the color they are (like, a fawn mouse on green) makes a photo that pops! Your photos are really cute tho... I love the one where he's all smooshed in to a big mitten or something


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

i have the same "chase all over the bed" technique until a photo looks good!!! i also try to use natural light (being outside or near a window) instead of taking photos at night by bulb light. x


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

katytwinkle said:


> i have the same "chase all over the bed" technique until a photo looks good!!! i also try to use natural light (being outside or near a window) instead of taking photos at night by bulb light. x


I also love taking pictures with natural light. I wish I could take my girls outside right now, but it's snowy and 30 degrees. Not great outdoor weather.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You need a good camera and a good photographer. Without a good photographer, even the best camera is useless and without a good camera, the best photographer can only do so much. For my mice I usually use a Fujifilm Finepix which was about $400 USD (which is really cheap when it comes to decent cameras) when I bought it a couple years ago. It's gone down in price a lot sense then, though and I've seen a couple for sale as low as $200. I like it because it's meant for taking photographs of small things like postage stamps and flower arrangements so it lends itself well to mice.

One of the easier things you can do with any camera is take pictures in natural light (outdoors). Outside, the light is diffuse like it would be in a professional studio. Almost all of my self-taken mouse pictures are outside for this reason.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I use a large box, and line the bottom with paper towel, then leave the sides blank. I bring the box out side, and then just snap away  It works really well if you have a tall box!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, our camera takes real nice close ups...if I can get the mice to hold still. :roll: I have a Canon SD1400IS.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

i have a little cheap camera :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Up until Saturday so did I! :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

shadowmouse said:


> I just got a new camera, so photographing the girls has gotten easier, but it's still not easy. Out of about 100 pictures I took last night these were the only ones that turned out.


Shadow, your mice are - hmm - cute, but you have a really beautiful hand ;-)
If you get your camera working well, skip the mouse fotos, and send some more of yourself, especially your face...


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Roland said:


> shadowmouse said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a new camera, so photographing the girls has gotten easier, but it's still not easy. Out of about 100 pictures I took last night these were the only ones that turned out.
> ...


I don't know whether to thank you or be completely creeped out. :?


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Shadow,

1. your hand is beautiful indeed!
2. of course we want to see more fotos of your mice!

It is fun and a compliment only.

Roland


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to take pictures of my hands later. They'll just happen to have mice in them. :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> I'm going to take pictures of my hands later. They'll just happen to have mice in them. :lol:


I wanna see!! :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> I'm going to take pictures of my hands later. They'll just happen to have mice in them. :lol:


Jack, as you know from an other forum and a very old thread, I am much more interested in beautiful feet than beautiful hands, but female only...
PLEASE do NOT send pictures of your feet now, Jack, but yours are welcome, Shadow...









Regards, Roland


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Roland said:


> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to take pictures of my hands later. They'll just happen to have mice in them. :lol:
> ...


I do have nice feet. :mrgreen: My toes are exceptionally even I have noticed. LOL. :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

shadowmouse said:


> I do have nice feet. :mrgreen: My toes are exceptionally even I have noticed. LOL. :lol:


They all say this. Any evidence???


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

This is by far the silliest picture I have ever posted on the internet. :roll:










I told you my toes were even.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

shadowmouse said:


> This is by far the silliest picture I have ever posted on the internet. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is one of the best fotos ever posted on this forum  and indeed, this is a very pretty foot with even toes :roll:

Btw, your new mouse fotos are very nice too, but less exciting, and you are a very brave lady, who is tough enough for a funny/crazy communication like this. Thanks for being no spoilsport!
Anyway, I think I have to stop here now, or a moderator would rebuke...

Shadow, my very best and admiring regards, Roland


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Roland said:


> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to take pictures of my hands later. They'll just happen to have mice in them. :lol:
> ...


From another forum and a very old thread I remember a picture of Jack's left big toe (or was it his right one... :roll: ) It was hairy...... :?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hahaha! You guys are way too funny! :lol:


----------

